# Aoife Clark - any news on her horse?



## SwishEquestrianLtd (6 September 2014)

Looked at her video and the fall was awful. Any news on her horse?


----------



## hcm88 (6 September 2014)

Both OK is the last thing I heard, if a bit sore! Awful fall


----------



## SwishEquestrianLtd (6 September 2014)

Horse looked like it had a few incidents on the way round and was a bit leg weary. Then they just got it completely wrong to one of the fences I just hate watching. Glad to hear both are ok.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (6 September 2014)

I thought her round looked quite chaotic from the start. Hope they are both safe.

Anyone know how carolynne Ryan-bell's lovely grey is? Looked very lame :-(

Quite a few dramatic falls. Sad to hear about Orto, it looked catastrophic from the outset but so sorry to hear he was PTS.


----------



## starryeyed (6 September 2014)

^ Oh no, I hadn't heard about Orto - how awful    I also spotted on twitter than Aoife and her horse were fine, so glad - it was a horrible fall.


----------



## annierae (7 September 2014)

I was wondering about Carolyne Ryan-Bell's Rathmoyle King too. Can't find any mention of it - anyone know how he is?


----------



## Kadastorm (7 September 2014)

I'm also wondering how Carolynes horse is, he looked really lame


----------



## Dusty85 (7 September 2014)

I'd also be interested to hear how Carolyne's horse is- I was shouting at the laptop screen for her to get off him! He was on three legs and all she could do was make hand gestures in exasperation!!


----------



## Chloe..x (7 September 2014)

I was also doing the same as Dusty85, I was quite shocked at how delayed her reaction was


----------



## Shamrock123 (7 September 2014)

I was there watching from the  other side of the lake so was at a distance but the horse was walking around definitely weight bearing on all four,I was too far away to see anymore.They were circling a lot and kept walking even chucking a bucket of water over him?  as Aoife was still on the floor,when she got up there was a lovely round of applause. Was all very efficient the horse ambulance was there quickly and the horse loaded fine.
Hope all are ok and so sad to hear about Orto :"(


----------



## PolarSkye (7 September 2014)

annierae said:



			I was wondering about Carolyne Ryan-Bell's Rathmoyle King too. Can't find any mention of it - anyone know how he is?
		
Click to expand...

I hope he's ok - he's a lovely-looking sort.  Must admit, I'm not a fan of her riding . . . 

P


----------



## armchair_rider (7 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I hope he's ok - he's a lovely-looking sort.  Must admit, I'm not a fan of her riding . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

I seem to recall that she was one of the people that took a battering on here after Badminton for carrying on when the horse was very tired.

I've seen on Natalie Blundell's facebook page that she and Algebra are both fine.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (7 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I hope he's ok - he's a lovely-looking sort.  Must admit, I'm not a fan of her riding . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Aoife scared me :-( the horse looked quite hot starting out, then it slipped and wasn't jumping fabulously. All looked a bit out of rhythm to me.


----------



## amage (7 September 2014)

Aoife's fall was going to happen at some stage the way the horse was jumping but Aoife missing him really badly made the fall alot worse. Carolyne Ryan Bell should be spoken to about her behaviour. When your horse pulls up on three legs you get off you don't flute around making a big show of covering your face with your hands. Both should get yellow cards


----------



## PolarSkye (7 September 2014)

amage said:



			Aoife's fall was going to happen at some stage the way the horse was jumping but Aoife missing him really badly made the fall alot worse. Carolyne Ryan Bell should be spoken to about her behaviour. When your horse pulls up on three legs you get off you don't flute around making a big show of covering your face with your hands. Both should get yellow cards
		
Click to expand...

I actually meant Carolyne by my comment above . . . if I remember right her riding round Badminton wasn't exactly pretty either . . . 

P


----------



## amage (7 September 2014)

PolarSkye said:



			I actually meant Carolyne by my comment above . . . if I remember right her riding round Badminton wasn't exactly pretty either . . . 

P
		
Click to expand...

Yes I knew you meant Carolyne in your comment. I feel both were not a good display of riding


----------



## mypegasus (7 September 2014)

Aoife was given a verbal warning at WEG for irresponsible riding.

There were a couple of verbal warnings and a couple of yellow cards there too.


----------



## Chloe..x (7 September 2014)

Couldn't believe the severity of some of the falls. Loads looked horrific! Surprising horses like Vaguely North and Algebra walked away the way they did


----------



## Honey08 (7 September 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Aoife was given a verbal warning at WEG for irresponsible riding.

There were a couple of verbal warnings and a couple of yellow cards there too.
		
Click to expand...

She perhaps deserved another one at Burghley.  It wasn't nice to watch.


----------



## mypegasus (7 September 2014)

Honey08 said:



			She perhaps deserved another one at Burghley.  It wasn't nice to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Will wait and see when they publish the latest yellow card list.  Normally appears a couple of days afterwards.

http://www.fei.org/fei/your-role/athletes/warning-cards

Link above takes you to the site where you can view yellow cards for all disciplines


----------



## slumdog (7 September 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Will wait and see when they publish the latest yellow card list.  Normally appears a couple of days afterwards.

http://www.fei.org/fei/your-role/athletes/warning-cards

Link above takes you to the site where you can view yellow cards for all disciplines
		
Click to expand...

Ooh that's really interesting, thanks, I didn't know you could see that. Interested to see Micheal Whitaker has one, wonder what he did!


----------



## JJ1987 (7 September 2014)

Does anyone know how Rathmoyle King is? Seems to be no information anyway at the moment


----------



## mypegasus (7 September 2014)

slumdog said:



			Ooh that's really interesting, thanks, I didn't know you could see that. Interested to see Micheal Whitaker has one, wonder what he did!
		
Click to expand...

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/yellow-cards-for-2-team-riders/

Link re Michael Whitaker


----------



## armchair_rider (7 September 2014)

Very interesting link mypegasus - interstingly the only person to get anything at Badminton was Ollie Townend who got a verbal warning


----------



## Orangehorse (7 September 2014)

Glad to know that the horses are "fine."  Hope they are tomorrow too.  Any sort of fall needs a physio to look over afterwards, but 100% sure that all the eventers do so.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 September 2014)

Agree with other posters that Eoife's round can only be described as sticky at best and downright reckless IMO (sorry can't spell her name!). IMO she should have pulled up after her horse "fell" - can't understand why she wasn't pulled off course TBH coz she blatently should have been; it was only a matter of time before a disaster ensued and she was pretty damn lucky it wasn't a whole lot worse for both horse and rider.

Horse and rider looked a mess from the start; even my non-horsey old mum remarked that it didn't look good. 

She deserves a yellow yard IMO.


----------



## stencilface (7 September 2014)

I only saw the highlights today. The guy who fell at the corner after the uphill bounce (a grey I think?) is that ok? It got pinged upwards it seemed before landing smack on its withers.


----------



## hcm88 (7 September 2014)

stencilface said:



			I only saw the highlights today. The guy who fell at the corner after the uphill bounce (a grey I think?) is that ok? It got pinged upwards it seemed before landing smack on its withers. 

Click to expand...

Neil Spratt with Upleadon, Neil has a compression fracture in a vertebrae in his back so will be out for a couple of months but will be fine. Believe Upleadon is ok but haven't heard any news, assuming no news is good news.


----------



## cava14una (7 September 2014)

There was a grey that hit the big yellow ball jump very hard hope horse and rider ok


----------



## BBP (7 September 2014)

Upleadon got up and walked off surprisingly sound, my other half has an incredible series of photos of the fall, looked awful from the photos and where I was standing but the horse did everything possible to avoid standing on Neil. (Who looked less sound but I was very happy to see him get up). I was also right next to Aoifes fall (another incredible series of photos, I might post once I know horses are ok). She was incredibly lucky the horse went over her at his loin area rather than his shoulder or barrel going over her. You could see that fall coming a mile away (not saying I could do it better!). Horse was very shocked.
Also felt really sorry for William getting stopped where he did, it was a total balls up as far as I could tell and he looked fuming. His poor horse was a legend to pick up again after getting cooled off.


----------



## Goldenstar (7 September 2014)

Honey08 said:



			She perhaps deserved another one at Burghley.  It wasn't nice to watch.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I agree I felt very sorry for the horse .


----------



## armchair_rider (7 September 2014)

cava14una said:



			There was a grey that hit the big yellow ball jump very hard hope horse and rider ok
		
Click to expand...

That was Natalie Blundell and Algebra. According to her fb he is fine and she has torn ankle ligaments.


----------



## viewfromahill (8 September 2014)

I met Natalie Blundell yesterday evening and she was fine and her horse is too and is apparantly for sale now as she is returning to Australia, I was also close to where they loaded Carolyne Ryan Bell's horse when it landed and went lame, and it seemed quite happy just very lame although there didnt seem to be anything obvious, Carolyne and the vet were looking (and looking lost as to the cause) and the horse was then loaded and taken away, several people were shouting at her to get off but I think she was genuinely nonplussed as to that her horse was seriously lame as opposed to "treading" on something and being lame for a few strides......


----------



## cava14una (8 September 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			That was Natalie Blundell and Algebra. According to her fb he is fine and she has torn ankle ligaments.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that it looked really nasty glad not as bad as it looked. Do you think the BBC did eventing any favours by showing all these falls. Fine if they show them live but to go back and show a block of fallls almost as if it was "you've been framed?"


----------



## lannerch (8 September 2014)

cava14una said:



			Thanks for that it looked really nasty glad not as bad as it looked.
		
Click to expand...

falls can be really deceptive, the fatal injury was not even a fall, poor Sarah she did nothing wrong, my heart goes out to her, she was sensibly taking the longer option as the horse had not had an easy time the jump before, and he just left a leg, looked really innocous, could have happened at any level.
RIP Orto


----------



## armchair_rider (8 September 2014)

cava14una said:



			Thanks for that it looked really nasty glad not as bad as it looked. Do you think the BBC did eventing any favours by showing all these falls. Fine if they show them live but to go back and show a block of fallls almost as if it was "you've been framed?"
		
Click to expand...

Hard to say really. If they hadn't shown any falls it wouldn't have been representative of what actually happened on the day. But the way they were shown didn't do the sport any favours.

Shame about Algebra being sold, they're a good partnership


----------



## philamena (8 September 2014)

You can't pretend the falls don't happen - and if you think back honestly, it's always been the convention for years that at some point there's a short pull together of the people who fell or otherwise had drama. I think it would be ethically questionable to stop that now because of concerns about the image of the sport. In fact this time they consciously only included the horses that they were able to say 'all those horses were fine after a vets' inspection' and didn't include the falls which they couldn't say that about. That made me a bit uneasy, from an ethical reporting point of view. If we're going to defend the sport we have to be prepared to be honest about what happens. In terms of whether it's a shorter montage or included throughout, you can argue it both ways in terms of which makes the falls 'look worse'. On the one hand, a 30 second section is shorter and more contained than including the falls one by one in terms of total impact on the audience. On the other hand, there is something questionable about seeing the drama as drama... You can genuinely argue it either way as a broadcaster, I think.


----------



## fabscd (8 September 2014)

But they did mention about Sara's horse in the coverage. I almost think the opposite, that they shouldn't show the horses who they haven't confirmed are OK. I think it could be seen as disrespectful if the horse is subsequently PTS or severely injured. No one would complain if they didn't show a fall where a rider died would they?


----------



## Lanky Loll (8 September 2014)

KatPT said:



			Upleadon got up and walked off surprisingly sound, my other half has an incredible series of photos of the fall, looked awful from the photos and where I was standing but the horse did everything possible to avoid standing on Neil. (Who looked less sound but I was very happy to see him get up). I was also right next to Aoifes fall (another incredible series of photos, I might post once I know horses are ok). She was incredibly lucky the horse went over her at his loin area rather than his shoulder or barrel going over her. You could see that fall coming a mile away (not saying I could do it better!). Horse was very shocked.
Also felt really sorry for William getting stopped where he did, it was a total balls up as far as I could tell and he looked fuming. His poor horse was a legend to pick up again after getting cooled off.
		
Click to expand...

Kat - any idea what happened?  Looked on TV like Neil's horse tried to bank the V?


----------



## Marydoll (8 September 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			That was Natalie Blundell and Algebra. According to her fb he is fine and she has torn ankle ligaments.
		
Click to expand...

I was horrified at that fall, it was horrendous, glad both are fine with some relatively minor injuries all things considered


----------



## lannerch (8 September 2014)

They did mention Sara's horse, but not in relation to the falls, but to the fact he had sadly had to be pts , infact orto did not fall, as I said earlier just left a leg.


----------



## philamena (8 September 2014)

fabscd said:



			But they did mention about Sara's horse in the coverage. I almost think the opposite, that they shouldn't show the horses who they haven't confirmed are OK. I think it could be seen as disrespectful if the horse is subsequently PTS or severely injured. No one would complain if they didn't show a fall where a rider died would they?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they did mention it, but my point was it was not included in the montage. That because the montage was supposed to be 'thrills and spills' rather than serious bad news.


----------



## slumdog (10 September 2014)

Anyone who wants to catch up on any rounds- http://burghley.tv/vod2014/
(Yes I am watching it at 4am, the joys of insomnia!)


----------



## chocolategirl (10 September 2014)

slumdog said:



			Anyone who wants to catch up on any rounds- http://burghley.tv/vod2014/
(Yes I am watching it at 4am, the joys of insomnia!)
		
Click to expand...

Lol!fellow insomniac here But I've already watched the highlights thanks just browsing g the forum till my alarm goes off at 6! Yet another sleepless night only had 2 hours before making the drive from cheshire to burghley for cross country day but luckily my friend drove my car back!


----------



## VRIN (10 September 2014)

WinkingWillow said:



			Lol!fellow insomniac here But I've already watched the highlights thanks just browsing g the forum till my alarm goes off at 6! Yet another sleepless night only had 2 hours before making the drive from cheshire to burghley for cross country day but luckily my friend drove my car back!
		
Click to expand...

maybe we should start a forum for insomniacs!?! count me in!!


----------



## chocolategirl (10 September 2014)

VRIN said:



			maybe we should start a forum for insomniacs!?! count me in!!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry was just yawning for the umpteenth time today! Yes I often am on in the wee small hours so I could definitely be a member of that club!lol


----------



## mypegasus (11 September 2014)

Have just looked at the FEI yellow card listings.

Aoife was given a verbal warning for inappropriate riding and Megan Heath was given a yellow card for excessive use of the whip.


----------



## armchair_rider (11 September 2014)

mypegasus said:



			Have just looked at the FEI yellow card listings.

Aoife was given a verbal warning for inappropriate riding and Megan Heath was given a yellow card for excessive use of the whip.
		
Click to expand...

Seems weak that Aoife gets two verbals in the space of a week - surely, having previously been warned, she should have got a yellow card for Burghley?


----------



## Kadastorm (11 September 2014)

I'm shocked aoife only got a(nother) verbal warning, I think her riding at Burghley was damn right dangerous and deserves a yellow card, after all, didn't Mary King get a yellow card for jumping almost from a standstill, two strides from a fence? Well, after Aoife's horse slipped and almost fell, she jumped a fence 2 strides later...


----------



## Tiddlypom (11 September 2014)

Aoife's riding was idiotically reckless and kamikaze at both WEG and Burghley. What's her hold over the powers that be to get such a weak slap on the wrist?


----------



## Nicnac (11 September 2014)

armchair_rider said:



			Seems weak that Aoife gets two verbals in the space of a week - surely, having previously been warned, she should have got a yellow card for Burghley?
		
Click to expand...

Agree.  Her round made me wince and personally thought her horse didn't look 100% after his nasty slip at the Discovery


----------



## star (11 September 2014)

Nicnac said:



			Agree.  Her round made me wince and personally thought her horse didn't look 100% after his nasty slip at the Discovery
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I was wincing when she just sat up and kicked on after he caught his leg on the lip of the ditch at Discovery Valley.  He didn't look right and I was thinking I'd be surprised if he presented the next day (the stride she saw at the Burghley Station was just wild so he never got as far as trotting up)


----------



## Honey08 (11 September 2014)

star said:



			Agreed.  I was wincing when she just sat up and kicked on after he caught his leg on the lip of the ditch at Discovery Valley.  He didn't look right and I was thinking I'd be surprised if he presented the next day (the stride she saw at the Burghley Station was just wild so he never got as far as trotting up)
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it seemed as though she kicked on rather than checking he was ok.


----------



## OwnedbyJoe (12 September 2014)

Clearly sore behind after that ditch, gave both back legs another good clout coming out of the sunken road, took out a flag with his nose, and did anyone see her praise that horse, even once? Poor thing. Even if they hadn't had that crazy fall, I very much doubt he would have passed the final day trot up.


----------



## hairycob (12 September 2014)

We really expected her to retire after Discovery Valley & when we heard her fall announced were amazed she had got that far.


----------



## Kadastorm (12 September 2014)

Idiotic riding. I know I'm nowhere near that level but her round was dangerous, even non-horsey folk said that. 
Wonder how she is getting away with it so lightly....?


----------



## claracanter (12 September 2014)

As she came careering down the hill into that last fence, I thought her horses back legs looked all wrong. It was horrible to watch. She was lucky neither of them was seriously hurt.


----------



## hcm88 (12 September 2014)

She pushed for a stride that just wasn't there and the horse became disunited coming into it way too fast, it was never going to end well.

I'd have thought (not just in this circumstance but generally) that two verbal warnings (especially in such a short space of time) should automatically = yellow card. But its all dealt with separately at each event and if the verdict was no yellow card for each separate piece of riding then they can't give one overall unless they begin to look at the wider picture? 

I've never really looked into yellow cards/warnings before this year, its all come to light a bit since Mary and the list makes interesting reading actually... interesting that OT got one for abuse of whip at Badminton, don't remember his round but remember others using whip poorly that haven't been given one so must have been bad!?


----------



## twiggy2 (12 September 2014)

can anyone put up a link to the footage please?


----------



## Bustermartin (12 September 2014)

twiggy2 said:



			can anyone put up a link to the footage please?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.burghley.tv/vod2014/

then just do a search for Aoife Clark


----------



## twiggy2 (12 September 2014)

Bustermartin said:



http://www.burghley.tv/vod2014/

then just do a search for Aoife Clark
		
Click to expand...

thank you


----------



## 9tails (12 September 2014)

Those heard on the video were saying "Oh sh**" as she was spanking it towards that fence.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 September 2014)

Accepting that most on this thread don't and possibly wouldn't ride and 'do' any 4* course,  that certainly doesn't invalidate their doubts and fears.  I have never ridden any horse at that level,  but it would be a fool who failed to see or recognise the reckless riders,  or the horse which is 'off its legs' through either unfitness or for any other reason,  and was likely to be a danger to itself or its rider.

Formula 1 races are monitored and dangerous driving is dealt with immediately,  by penalising the offender with pit stops and delays.  The Organisers and the Committees of these Advanced Events are themselves watching every horse and rider,  and from screens,  and it should be a simple matter to contact fence judges and stop a horse,  and rider,  when it seems that there is risk to either.

I watched the televised events,  and there were horses which,  perhaps with no 'fault',  should quite clearly and simply have been stopped during the course.  Why weren't they stopped en-route?  When there is a major incident and a life is lost,  be it a rider or a horse,  when in the view of the Committee,  the animal couldn't continue,  then British Eventing,  as a sport,  will have serious questions to answer.  

Generally during NH racing,  most competent jockeys recognise an animal which is spent,  and pull up.  It's time that our top drawer Event riders learn to take the same path.

Alec.


----------



## MileAMinute (12 September 2014)

Kadastorm said:



			Idiotic riding. I know I'm nowhere near that level but her round was dangerous, even non-horsey folk said that. 
Wonder how she is getting away with it so lightly....?
		
Click to expand...

This. That round was horrible to watch


----------



## Alec Swan (12 September 2014)

Bustermartin said:



http://www.burghley.tv/vod2014/

then just do a search for Aoife Clark
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for the inclusion.

Whilst you're at it,  viewers,  watch that excellent girl Hannah Bate.  I know her,  and her professionalism,  her attention to seemingly insignificant detail,   and her dedication are beyond question.  HOW I wish that I had a horse for her to ride!  One day perhaps,  one day! 

Regarding Ms. Clark,  I would suggest that her useful horse could have been given a more thoughtful ride.  The fall was evident,  from strides out.

Alec.


----------



## ihatework (12 September 2014)

I didn't manage to catch any of Burghley this year, so thanks for the link!

I find these these threads quite fascinating.

Firstly the fence she fell at - shocking piece of riding. The horse looked wrong behind coming up the straight and I agree she rode recklessly at it. Poor poor horse.
I don't know the specific criteria for what warrants a verbal warning versus a yellow card, but I do agree that some consideration should be taking with regards to prior verbal warnings, with a view to upgrading to a yellow card if previous warning has failed.

That said, I'm not sure her round up until that point in time was bad enough for the officials to step in and stop her.
She had a couple of mildly sticky fences early on - the sort that many top event horses will have not infrequently.
The fence where the horse left a leg in the ditch was definitely a big blunder - but I'm not sure I would condemn her for picking him up and kicking on at that point in time. He may possibly have strained himself there which could attribute for later problems - but it wasn't evident from the ground and that is where the rider has to make a judgement call - given he threw some good jumps afterwards there wasn't anything screamingly wrong.

Glance off at a corner - well that is exactly what that fence is designed to test, and it would be reasonable to expect a couple to do precisely what she did.

However we are now getting into the territory of an accumulation of smaller incidents that build up to a bigger picture. For me the fence prior to the fall was the turning point where the horse didn't get much air and starting to look as if either the petrol or the confidence was going.

With the adrenaline pumping I am under no illusion how difficult it must be as a rider to know when to make the call to stick your hand up. I'm sure much of that comes with experience. I hope she has had good reflection on this round, realised how lucky she has been and will learn for the future. Eventing doesn't need another death, equine or human.


----------



## ester (12 September 2014)

I was watching on the big screen at Burghley and they didn't show her fall at the time (only because they couldn't show everyone) but after his earlier mishap at discovery valley he fair old walloped the rail coming out of capabilities cutting (where she didn't make it easier for him by taking the very slightly longer route) - it seemed a harder hit then that it perhaps seems to be on the replay videos, perhaps we got more sound? I was very surprised that she didn't pull him up at that point and we only heard about the fall on the tannoy and wasn't hugely surprised but it was bloomin scary watching her ride down to that jump the way she did -  it's a fair old slope and am amazed she wasn't yellow carded. Great shame she didn't seem to take anything from her earlier warning either.


----------



## Horsemad12 (12 September 2014)

ihatework said:



			I didn't manage to catch any of Burghley this year, so thanks for the link!

I find these these threads quite fascinating.

Firstly the fence she fell at - shocking piece of riding. The horse looked wrong behind coming up the straight and I agree she rode recklessly at it. Poor poor horse.
I don't know the specific criteria for what warrants a verbal warning versus a yellow card, but I do agree that some consideration should be taking with regards to prior verbal warnings, with a view to upgrading to a yellow card if previous warning has failed.

That said, I'm not sure her round up until that point in time was bad enough for the officials to step in and stop her.
She had a couple of mildly sticky fences early on - the sort that many top event horses will have not infrequently.
The fence where the horse left a leg in the ditch was definitely a big blunder - but I'm not sure I would condemn her for picking him up and kicking on at that point in time. He may possibly have strained himself there which could attribute for later problems - but it wasn't evident from the ground and that is where the rider has to make a judgement call - given he threw some good jumps afterwards there wasn't anything screamingly wrong.

Glance off at a corner - well that is exactly what that fence is designed to test, and it would be reasonable to expect a couple to do precisely what she did.

However we are now getting into the territory of an accumulation of smaller incidents that build up to a bigger picture. For me the fence prior to the fall was the turning point where the horse didn't get much air and starting to look as if either the petrol or the confidence was going.

With the adrenaline pumping I am under no illusion how difficult it must be as a rider to know when to make the call to stick your hand up. I'm sure much of that comes with experience. I hope she has had good reflection on this round, realised how lucky she has been and will learn for the future. Eventing doesn't need another death, equine or human.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed!


----------



## twiggy2 (12 September 2014)

ihatework said:



			Firstly the fence she fell at - shocking piece of riding. The horse looked wrong behind coming up the straight and I agree she rode recklessly at it. Poor poor horse.

With the adrenaline pumping I am under no illusion how difficult it must be as a rider to know when to make the call to stick your hand up. I'm sure much of that comes with experience. I hope she has had good reflection on this round, realised how lucky she has been and will learn for the future. Eventing doesn't need another death, equine or human.
		
Click to expand...

THIS


----------



## Hedgewitch13 (12 September 2014)

Even my non horsey mum pointed out the horse wasn't right after the ditch debacle and said 'told you it wasn't happy' when it turned turtle over the other fence. So why the hell didn't Aofie notice it wasn't right?? Shocking riding


----------



## Puppy (13 September 2014)

hcm88 said:



			I've never really looked into yellow cards/warnings before this year, its all come to light a bit since Mary and the list makes interesting reading actually... interesting that OT got one for abuse of whip at Badminton, don't remember his round but remember others using whip poorly that haven't been given one so must have been bad!?
		
Click to expand...

He passed me between huntsman's close and the quarry and smacked the horse who looked completely exhausted - I've never seen Armada look like that before. I was very uncomfortable seeing him pushing the horse on and I'm not surprised he was disciplined for it. I would have welcomed the officials making him pull up.


----------

